# clutch chatter



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

My '65 has developed clutch chatter after only 1500 miles on the build- it's has 
a mild built '70 455 with a 4 speed. I haven't been that hard on it yet driving wise as everything is new. My question is, what is the most common cause for chatter, and what do I need to change to prevent it from coming back? What clutch do any of you recommend?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Clutch chatter is usually caused by a glazed or oil contaminated clutch disc. It can also be caused by flywheel run-out, or a damaged pressure plate (weak spring/bad surface/uneven torque, etc.). Check the basics first. Trans mounts tight? Trans tight? no oil leaks? I've had this problem before and the only cure, usually, is to replace the clutch. Driving style has a _lot_ to do with it: My father went through 5 clutches in 85,000 miles with his 4Runner.....I'm still on the original clutch at 202,000 miles with my 4Runner. (his starting out in 3rd gear and holding the car on a hill with clutch slippage didn't help).....I've had a McCleod performance single disc 3400 lb clutch in my '65 GTO since 1984 and it still works fine. I'd buy another one. A lot of pedal effort, though. Also, I've installed LUK clutches in these cars and they are smooth, light pedal, and high quality units. I am not overly impressed with the dual friction, dual disc, ceramic, etc. super clutches for street use. They seem to have reliability issues.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

old-goat said:


> What clutch do any of you recommend?


All the causes that Geetee said... As far as recommended clutches, I've seen numerous "performance" aftermarket clutches chatter and I always scratch my head at this. As I've said numerous times...GM had to carry warranties on these vehicles. There is no way they wanted customers to bring cars back for clutch issues. Therefore, the factory clutch/pressure plate is nearly always the best choice, especially if you're running basically stock.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I've had a Centerforce duel friction in mine for over 10 years, no problems at all and the pedal feel is not bad either. If you change the clutch, inspect the flywheel for heat stress cracks and have it turned to remove them. Good luck finding a place that has a machine big enough to turn it though, I ended up going to a place that services semi trucks.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I have seen the shaft that the throw out bearing rides on become grooved on Oldsmobiles that has caused clutch chatter. Basically, the throwout bearing will jump along the grooves rather than riding smooth resulting in clutch chatter. I'm not sure if this is unique to Oldmobiles or if other GM cars had the same problem. My dad had two standard shift Cutlasses (one 4 speed and one three speed) and both had this issue.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, that's the front bearing retainer housing and it's the same for all GM. It tends to get grooved/worn on one side over time and can cause the T/O bearing to **** sideways and hang up a bit. Good bit of info!!


----------

